# Installing a Boost Gauge, need some help



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

if you can give some information and some picture of your installation please. i want install a boost gauge too. thanks.


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

No problem... So far this is what I've done. Tapped into an empty fuse slot for constant power (all empty slots are constant power according to my multi-meter)... Used fuse #6 for my switched power.... I will use the closest metal surface with a bolt for my ground. 

If you search the forum there is a great thread with pictures of the black (with a green stripe) vac line to put your T into. I will post pics when I'm all done 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Search? there's numerous threads on this install.


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Search? there's numerous threads on this install.


I know there is, and I have searched... Like I said I got all the information I needed, but nobody has mentioned where they ran the wires from the engine bay into the vehicle. 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Lol where are all those geniuses like eXtreme... I'm sure he knows where I can run three small wires. 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

What is the third wire for? Mine has a power and a ground. Power went into the fuse block, cigar lighter(so it turns on and off with the interior lights), ground is mounted underdash on the column somewhere.

Doesn't take a genius to install this..


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> What is the third wire for? Mine has a power and a ground. Power went into the fuse block, cigar lighter(so it turns on and off with the interior lights), ground is mounted underdash on the column somewhere.
> 
> Doesn't take a genius to install this..


I don't think your understanding my question.... The wiring itself isn't an issue. The only question I have, is how can I run the wires from the sender unit in the engine bay, to the gauge on my dash. I looked everywhere and couldn't find a hole through which to run the wires. The Cars Harness seems to go through a rubber flange or grommet but is then taped all nicely and sealed, I didn't want to screw with the seal. So, that being said,.. I was just asking people where they ran their wires through the firewall... If you have one, then where did you run your wires/airline from the engine bay to the interior??


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Prob talking about the vac tube as the 3rd wire.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

No the VAC tube is not the third wire. This is a digital boost gauge, two power wires ( one constant and one switched) and the ground. These are coming from the SENDER unit and tie into the same three wires from my gauge. 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

Where did you mount the gauge in your car? I would like to do a gauge as well, but like you, didn't know where to bring the wires through the firewall.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I wrapped mine up with electric tape and routed it I between the carpet and the steering wheel. I didn't want to make it permanent or drill any unnecessary holes including the gauge mount; just used 3m double sided sticky foam.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

danimal said:


> Where did you mount the gauge in your car? I would like to do a gauge as well, but like you, didn't know where to bring the wires through the firewall.


I mounted the gauge to the left of the cluster using a DEPO racing gauge pod that surface mounted with 3M tape. I then removed the panel on top of the cluster and ran the wires down through to the interior fuse panel




Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> I wrapped mine up with electric tape and routed it I between the carpet and the steering wheel. I didn't want to make it permanent or drill any unnecessary holes including the gauge mount; just used 3m double sided sticky foam.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4


Between the carpet and steering wheel? That's where I looked.. Still don't see any holes into the engine bay, could you possible provide a picture? 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah give me couple min 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Yeah give me couple min
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4


Awesome... Appreciate it 



Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

This is where I ran it under the carpet cloth then ran it along the cluster then straight down into the wide open hole to get the power from the fuse box.














The vac tube goes though the boot where all people use to route their power cables for amp.

If you need any more from different angle late me know

Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

That's what I'm looking for... The boot that you mention.... Is it the rubber gasket that's to the left of and bellow the steering wheel? Mine seems to be taped up and I wasn't sure if it was a good idea to un-tape it


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

The boot is wrapping up all the wires that are comingfrom the engine. Just tape your wires onto a metal hangar and push through the boot there will be two layers to push through. If you look at the fire wall (same side as battery) it will be below the square revap box.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> The boot is wrapping up all the wires that are comingfrom the engine. Just tape your wires onto a metal hangar and push through the boot there will be two layers to push through. If you look at the fire wall (same side as battery) it will be below the square revap box.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4


So it's ok to undo the tape that seals around the boot and the wires? I could re-tape it with electrical right? Thanks for your help bud


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Inside the car





















Just a note red and blue wires are from my 2 amplifiers


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Ahh so you made a hole in the boot rather than removing all that tape n stuff? Do you have to worry about sealing it now? 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

JAFO said:


> So it's ok to undo the tape that seals around the boot and the wires? I could re-tape it with electrical right? Thanks for your help bud
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


It's going to be close to impossible to get behind the square box to unwrap the boot. Barely get 1 hand back there. Save ALOT of time just pushing a hangar through.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks buddy... I'm going to take your advice and just push the wires through..... A small hole shouldn't be a problem for water and stuff right? 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Naw you saw I have a 4gauge and a 8 gauge plus the vac tube in there with no probs


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Naw you saw I have a 4gauge and a 8 gauge plus the vac tube in there with no probs
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4


Thanks Bud.... I think I was making it harder than it has to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

i made a pod for mine right behind the steering wheel.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

JAFO said:


> Thanks Bud.... I think I was making it harder than it has to be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


No prob glad I could help


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

thanks its the information i need where too pass the wire


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

I got to say,,.. This is why this forum is great, it took one quick question in a post and people jumped at the chance to help. Thank you fellow cruzers


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## motoxsk8rxxx (May 20, 2012)

Sorry for sounding dumb, but i'm installing a prosport boost gauge and i have a defi pod and im installing it in the same place you did, but the vacuum line i found near my turbo? is there another vacuum line i'm un aware of? please help


----------



## motoxsk8rxxx (May 20, 2012)

I have the same gauge, where did you connect the wires for the amber and white lights at, and where did you put the vacuum line in for the clear tubing? please help


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

For the vacuum line.... Stand at the passenger side front wheel. Look down at the alternator. Just above it, you will see a black hose with a green line... It's very short. It comes out horizontally and then goes up. I pulled out the horizontal part and added my "T" then used the supplied air line to go back into where I pulled it out from. 


It's all hooked up now and here are the numbers I'm reading ...
Car off : 0psi (duh lol)
At idle : -7 to -9 psi
Normal (easy driving) : peaked at about 8 to 9 psi
Wide open throttle : peaked at 16 psi 

Don't think I have any vac leaks but if those numbers don't seem right to anyone, maybe I'll do a leak test


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i used my 0bd 2 torq app with a bluetooth dongle and im only reading 13 psi. are there any other modifications you have made to your car? if so list plz
thank you.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Stock at WOT should be 16 psi as far as i know. Torque app may be a little off or maybe your not hitting WOT

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

maby but i was on the high way in 4th pedal to the floor about 100KMh and gaining


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

I have no other mods to my car. I did do Xtreme's resonator delete, but I'm sure that wouldn't increase boost. I do plan on either putting in a K&N drop or short ram ( not sure if $400 is worth the "whoosh")


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Gotboost420 (Jun 21, 2012)

the reason the vaccum isnt that high is becasue the placement of the boost guage tap, thats only vaccum at the turbo if it was on the intake manifold behind the throttle plate u be getting a higher vac at idle but lower boost because u lose some throght the intercooler 

thats why with the app its only 13 becasue its using the map senor on the intake manifold behind the throttle plate


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Just thought I'd update with a pic of how it looks all hooked up. The car isn't running obviously .. Hence the "0" reading. The coloured LEDs go around in an arc and go from yellow to green to red 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Oops... Forgot the pic...


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------

